# RoadBikeReview group ride - May 4th - 9am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Same meeting time (9 am).

The route will be the same, since it seems to work well for all the various types of riders we have.

*Refreshments post ride*
I'll bring the cooler with the main ingredients for some sandwiches again...  

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I better get my new Look 585 built by then


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I will be there.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

And away we go again..


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Lets get a huge blue/white train goin!










You know you want one...


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm there, hopefully with my esposa tambien.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

SCHWEET! No race! Totally there!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

It's coming! The monthly RoadBikeReview ride! Come join the FUN this sunday...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> SCHWEET! No race! Totally there!


that's it. count me out.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> that's it. count me out.


i'll keel you, coopenhimer.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy has to work that day. Sucks to be him. I'll bring my nephew instead.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> i'll keel you, coopenhimer.


I went looking for some pocket shot tequila for just this sort of challenge. Can't find them on this side of the hill. How you say FAIL?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll try to convince my better half to come. This should be fun.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm out... flying to Toronto that morning.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, what time are we really starting?


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

It should be a great day for playing bikes...sunny and mid 70's....I'll be there.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

any latest news about the meet??
See you guys in the AM.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same deal as last month, I'll bring along a cooler with some sandwich fixins... maybe even some beverages. I think a few people brought by other items to add to the post ride consumption as well.

See ya all in the morning!

oh, for the gearheads, be sure to check out the new Jamis we currently have in for review...


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

And I'll be sporting my new bike that Francois and Thien wove, by hand, from raw threads of carbon to look exactly like a Look 585:


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry, folks, my baby sitter bailed on me at the last minute (something about being called in to work - imagine that, choosing making money over watching my two brats, I mean kids ). I know, two months in a row I bailed on you folks but my 7 year old daughter isn't fast enough on her bike to keep up with you guys, yet. Next month for sure.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*Skinny Tires + Skinny Riders = A Windy Ride*

Derek, you better be 30lbs heavier for the next group ride or I'm not going!  For the love of God man, at least buy a sumo suit to wear on the next ride when you are pulling the RBR peloton so we can get draft from you!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

your 7-year-old is probably just as fast as my GF, who was very grateful that everyone was waiting for her.
I promise the next time she goes riding, she'll be in much better shape or we'll be sporting a tandem. She likes the way Cooper thinks (it's Sunday, a little pun is allowed right?)


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

*Photos*










More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157604886300040/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Same deal as last month, I'll bring along a cooler with some sandwich fixins... maybe even some beverages. I think a few people brought by other items to add to the post ride consumption as well.
> 
> See ya all in the morning!
> 
> oh, for the gearheads, be sure to check out the new Jamis we currently have in for review...


Umm, how is that bike staying up??

The bike was a rocket. It was my first ride on it and I was a bit deflated from the Alex crash. But on the way home, the bike just wanted to hammer! It accelerates and climbs like a scalded monkey.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Umm, how is that bike staying up??
> 
> The bike was a rocket. It was my first ride on it and I was a bit deflated from the Alex crash. But on the way home, the bike just wanted to hammer! It accelerates and climbs like a scalded monkey.
> 
> fc


You know the Jamis practically rides itself. So it's no wonder it can balance itself for photos as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

bikerbert said:


> Derek, you better be 30lbs heavier for the next group ride or I'm not going!  For the love of God man, at least buy a sumo suit to wear on the next ride when you are pulling the RBR peloton so we can get draft from you!!


Set me up with a lifetime supply of Häagen-Dazs ice cream and fer sure I'll have some added ballast on me next month.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

thien said:


> You know the Jamis practically rides itself. So it's no wonder it can balance itself for photos as well. :thumbsup:


It also doesn't need pedals either.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

weird..how _is_ it staying up? did jamis construct it with ****** in the carbon weave? :wink:


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

kwc said:


> More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/sets/72157604886300040/


Thanks for the pix!


----------

